# Rechner fährt runter



## lernen.2007 (5. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

es ist etwas seltsames an meinen Rechner. Der fährt manchmal runter und nach ein paar Minuten von alleine wieder hoch. Woran kann es denn liegen?


----------



## DeadManWalkin (5. Oktober 2008)

hmm sollten keine fenster sich öffnen, oder nach dem system start nicht irgendwelche fehler gemeldet worde würde ich ganz frech auf einen trojaner tippen ...

fürs hochfahren würde ich auf bios tippen, Wake up by LAN ...


----------



## PC Heini (5. Oktober 2008)

Nun, dieses Problem habe ich vlt alle 4 Wochen auch mal. Allerdings ist mein PC dann fast den ganzen Tag gelaufen. Tippe da eher aufs Netzteil oder sonst ne Komponente, die nen überhitzungsschutz auslöst. HD wäre auch noch ne Möglichkeit.

@ DeadManWalkin , leider kommt während des neuen Systemstart keine gescheite Fehlermeldung. Nur die übliche. Ihr Komposter wurde aus Sicherheitsgründen heruntergefahren blabla. Sollte dies das erste mal sein, wenden Sie sich blabla. Mit dem kann niemand was anfangen.

Daher meine Meinung zu diesem Thema.


----------



## DeadManWalkin (5. Oktober 2008)

hmm mich würde es interessieren was für ein Betriebsystem du verwendest ob

xp, vista bzw 32 oder 64 bit...


----------



## PC Heini (5. Oktober 2008)

Ich persönlich verwende XP32bit. Was lernen 2007 verwendet, hat Er / Sie nicht erwähnt.
Nur stell ich fest, dass mir irgend etwas die Festplatte füllt. Dies nur so nebenbei. Habe vorgestern alte Updates gelöscht desswegen. Hatte dann über ein GB mehr freien Speicherplatz. Wenn ich heute nachsehe, habe ich nur noch 156 MB freien Speicherplatz. Was das wohl ist und ob es mit dem gemeinsamen Problem zusammen hängt, weiss ich auch nicht.


----------



## DeadManWalkin (5. Oktober 2008)

hmm das ist doch schonmal ein hinweis!

also selbst sciptkiddies ( kinder die versuchen zu hacken) können einfache batch scripte schreiben, so das diese vom autostart ausgeführt und die platte voll schreibt!

und denke mal für die leute hier ist das auch kein problem. und selbst geschriebens erkennt der antivir nun auch nich ...

die frage ist, wäre es vllt sinnvoll windows "reparieren" zu lassen? sprich die ALLE systemdatein werden gelöscht und neu installiert, aber die eigenen datein verschönt was versichert das ein virus im system löscht wird. 
hilft meistens!

vllt solltest du mal deinen pc online durchsuchen lassen!


----------

